# Game 60: Heat @ Nets (4/16 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, April 16, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Could be a trap game. 2nd night of back to back after a pretty big road win in the Garden.



> Andy Vasquez ‏ @andy_vasquez
> 
> Deron Williams on facing Boston, Heat and Knicks at Prudential Center the next five days: "We have three road games in a row coming up."


:laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha. Might just rest LeBron here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Against his boy Jay-Z's team? I'd be shocked.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

man we have NJ then Toronto...we should rest Wade and James in the next two games then play them against Bulls thursday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Deron Williams (calf) is a gametime decision for Nets-Heat tonight. We'll see about LeBron James with tender left ankle.


I forgot about that ankle turn he had. Yeah, hopefully he sits if he has any ankle tenderness at all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's what I was referring to. Unless his boy Jay-Z wants to shoot him some Blue Magic to dull the pain, don't see him pushing through just to entertain New Jersey.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope we rest DWade and Bron and Bosh doesn't get injured.

Getting a big game from Bosh could really be good for his confidence.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The rest of the games this season should just be a boot camp for our Role players.

Get Miller, Battier, Rio and JJ to shoot as much as possible to get into rhythm, Get Joel to practice finishing around the rim and get Pittman to work on his game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade (ankle), Battier (neck, back, shatting), and Turiaf (hamstring) all out.

LeBron, Jones, and Miller all playing.

Either LeBron insisted he play or he's sitting in that visiting lockerroom looking sideways at Spo right now. I get it, though. LeBron is a Brinks truck and Dwyane needs to rest his 30-year-old bones.

No Deron Williams also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Neck, Back, shatting :laugh:

No Gerald Wallace for the Nets either.

Lebron definitely hates sitting.


> James has consistently stressed that he would not feel comfortable taking the type of "maintenance" time Spoelstra has recently offered Wade.


Nets starting Sundiata Gaines at PG, Gerald Green at SF, and rookie Jordan Williams at C.

Heat will go with Mario/Harris/Lebron/UD/Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I understand its a whatever game and two rotation wings are out, but Harris goes from back out of the rotation to starting with newly resurrected Jones and Miller available? Interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They probably dont want to mess with the rotations they'll use during the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guess Deron was right


> Micky Arison ‏ @MickyArison Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Unbelievable amount of @MiamiHEAT fans here. Feels like a home game #LetsGoHeat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If only I could get the SunSports feed.

Well, hopefully Fratello and the play-by-play guy bicker at each other some more.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow.. That Nets starting lineup is horrific


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Is there fog inside of the arena? wtf is going on here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at all that smoke.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Is there fog inside of the arena? wtf is going on here


Apparently it's from the pre-game stuff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cool rebounding guys :|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Humphries is killing us already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 bad passes by Harris in a row leads to two dunks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Got an SS feed.

I remember when NJ did these stupid pregame fireworks during the Playoffs 05 and every game started with this smog. Really should be outlawed. I don't want my basketball games looking like I'm watching BBC.

Damn, Harris. WTF?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick shot by Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting dominated by Kris Humphries...smh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I find it pretty funny we're losing to this lineup to start the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron:!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just giving them free points


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Dayum he got up on that one


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A Wario/Harris back court might be too floundering to even succeed against the Nets C team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This shit is hilarious.

Down 6 to a Nets team with like 2 D-Leaguers, 2 rookies, and Kris ****ing Humphries.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sknydave said:


> Dayum he got up on that one


Right? Dude needs to turn his ankle every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:mario: 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No offense to Harris, but why aren't we starting Miller? Dude needs some serious gametime to get himself in game shape....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at not getting stops against THIS team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick pass by Lebron to Harris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Miller hit his 1st shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Go Mike


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nets score. Go up 6. Get a stop. Call timeout.

OK.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Didn't even know we had a game tonight glad i checked, not glad with the score.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The unstoppable New Jersey Nets everybody! :laugh:

This shit is so annoying.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Go Mike


Nice transition 3, but that drive in the half court was quite ill-advised. Still hasn't consistently found his creation game here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris does a lot of nice things, but the more he plays, the more you realize that man defense isnt one of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris 3333

He does that pretty good though


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

looks like the Heat aren't playing defense again tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron has already lined up against a PG and C. Give him that DPOY.

Meanwhile, Humphries with 14 already. Kill me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat shooting 75%...and trailing by 3 somehow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who'se guarding Humph? UD? Bosh?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:joel: 400 blocks! :joel:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I guess Wade is out again tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-29 after 1

34 points allowed to a bad team missing two of their best players :nonono:

Shoot 71% yet trail by 5 :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha.

Can't believe we let this Nets team get 34 points in a quarter....just....what?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They should at least have Wade suit up in case we need him, we need to win these games to have a better overall record than the top WC teams.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Brooks is eating us alive, as well as Humphries, of course.

Interesting move by LeBron at the end there, chose to pass the ball just in time for the recipient not to get any shot off at all. Could've gotten a decent look there with numbers already down the floor.

And Miller needs to hit that pull up he just took. He already hit two jumpers, which should give him a feel, and had a perfect in rhythm pull up deep enough inside the arc that it should be automatic. Wide open, too. I play basketball a lot and I often walk on the court and start off by shooting (and making) that shot. Should be beyond easy for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> They should at least have Wade suit up in case we need him, we need to win these games to have a better overall record than the top WC teams.


He's in uniform.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's no excuse really. We should be DISMANTLING this team, yet we're down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This isn't Boston. It's the NJ Nets.

GET ****IN STOPS RETARDS


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yo. This is laughably embarrassing. We can't get a single stop. One point shy of most we've given up in a 1st quarter and they're still lighting us up in the second. Joke ball.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:joel:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Cole slaw doesn't look like complete shit for a change.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright, Cole. I remember you.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> He's in uniform.


Oh ok.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Riley is missing Springsteen in Albany to be at this game. He feels dumb.

Nice miss Cole.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did they really call that rudimentary tie up a foul? What did Cole do?

Wow. Brooks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This should be a blowout.

WTF is wrong with us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kim Kardashian must've posted something warm on Humphries' facebook today.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

IDK what im watching, bout to go watch hockey, this game sucks..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shooting 63% and we're down 4. WTF man.

They have 0 turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Cole.

Looks like he's growing his hair out. Might he be bringing the flat top back?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL at Morrow on D there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn LeBron. Couldve answered the Humpries play (can't believe I said that) there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MVP chants for Lebron in Newark


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MVP chants for Lebron in Jersey ahaha


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good ball movement there, but the last pass gets poked away. Looked like we were eventually gonna get a good look at a 3.

MVP chants for LeBron? What are we in Atlanta?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was pretty loud. Only during the OKC game here did he get a louder MVP chant :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade hanging out with a Jet/Gator and wearing a Yankee hat? SMH.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why hasnt Mario checked back in?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still shooting over 60% and still trailing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron: 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-52 at the half

Leading pretty much every stat, but the 7 turnovers that they quickly turned into points is the difference.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Unbelievable how our D has fallen. It will be our demise if we play this way in the playoffs. They should have what they ended the first quarter with at the half. Sundiata Gaines raining jumpers on you.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

21 rebounds for Bosh in the last game and a half. :bosh2:

That's normally 4 games for him. :bosh1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL Humphries is owning us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Limited minutes, but all Wario tonight.

And what's UD's excuse for his hands becoming Joel knockoffs?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why am I watching this? I feel many of you have sensibly tapped out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

holy shit put wade in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The inside presence we lose is so not worth the little extra offense we get with Udonis.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> Why am I watching this? I feel many of you have sensibly tapped out.


I'm watching Raw now, so tapping out is sorta the theme. 

Anything but this shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I read tweeters saying the Nets would cool off. How dare you disgrace the new rules of the basketball universe. Everyone on fire non-stop vs. Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:jj: 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** you Norris Cole. This clearpath foul call just took away two points and might get us none if we dont get something here. Unbelievable.

Cole misses both FTs, but Joel scores thankfully.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get Cole off the ****ing floor. Done for the season. ****ing flailing around.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol @ these morons.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

OUAOU!!!Cole is @@@@!!!I hate N.Cole!Enough is enough!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG at these last few plays to end the quarter...

Norris Cole misses 2 free throws

JJ gets outjumped by a PG for a tip in

Cole takes his eyes off the ball and turns it over

Gerald Green hits a fadeaway 3 at the buzzer after the turnover.

Heat down 9 after 3

Embarrassing effort tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Cole makes those FTs, Joel hits the point-blank shot he missed after his previous bucket, and Cole learns how to dribble the ball up the floor and its a tie game, maybe even a Heat lead.

Down 9 going into the fourth.

And yeah, forgot about that awful Gaines tip in. This team is cream in the brain.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

#withoutDeron proving to be better than #withoutWade tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant get consistent 3pt shooting from anyone. So frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every Nets position is a basket, foul, or offensive rebound.

JJ really frustrating me tonight. He seems to seldom hit the threes he should.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, JJ. Did you think the James in your name meant you're LeBron-esque? Horrible shot,


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

NO MORE COLE!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's going on with Mario tonight? Cole back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When was the last time we played zone?

You'd think on a night when the horrible and short-handed Nets were shooting over 50% the entire game, that we'd throw it at them just to see if it worked.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JJ you're no longer worthy of an avatar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What's going on with Mario tonight? Cole back in.


Part of the "Maintenance" program?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh nevermind they're playing together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris Bosh is on fire to start the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Cole


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I Still hate Cole!Bosh is rebounding for two games in a row!Love it!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Couldn't scream "NO!" loud enough when Norris pulled up there. Horrible shot. Great result.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole ties it up

This Mario/Cole backcourt is playing well


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's a-me! Wario!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive and no finish Chalmers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Suddenly Gerald Green is playing like a prime Kobe.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

i'M just gonna pretend we're playing an elite team it'll make me feel better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Immediate turnover followed by Joel creating the opponent and-1.

YAY!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing how awful Joel is with a basketball in his hands.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JJ you might want to block the defender, and maybe even go towards the pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Open 3's are our kryptonite. Both on D and offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Wade and LeBron could shoot jumpers like Gerald Green apparently shoots now, we'd be title locks.

Can't believe I just said that. Don't understand why Wade, especially, can't improve his J the way Green has.

Down 7 now. This team. This. Team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't believe we're gonna lose to the Nets


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron and Wade turn the ball over in worse ways than anyone on our team, including Wario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did that Humphries shot Pittman off the backboard?


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Why no double teaming Humphries??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the nice bounce pass in traffic?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron: 11 points in a row


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First time I've heard "LET'S GO HEAT!" chants on the road.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Lets go heat" chants

Heat are possibly gonna blow a game that was pretty much a home game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Might as well watch this last minute.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Lets go Heat chant in Jersey, wtf.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron: again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lebron:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron: :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron:!!

15 straight Heat points for LEbron. Wow.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you my good man!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> Might as well watch this last minute.


tell Brock Lesnar Alistair Overreem says "Hi"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its about ****ing time. No Bulls-shit here, please.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Right-o, I've seen the LeBron show...back to Raw!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nets for 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing like playing a bad, and undermanned team that will give you the game


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He can make free throws to ice the game against the freakin' Nets.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris Bosh defense on the inbounds was epic. He looks like a pacing veloci raptor.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Free timeout for NJ!

I dont know if barely beating NJ without DWill, Lopez, or Farmar secures LBJ's MVP, Tony. Still great, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"We fell in love in a hopeless place"

Nets arena DJ trolling their own team?


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Man LeBron James carrying the team to the W that reminded me of his Cleveland days.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

:lebron: is :king:

Bosh was huge to begin the 4th, got us back on track. 2nd double double in a row.

UD -16. Please change this starting lineup again, Spo...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, that was exciting.

I had a feeling we'd make a late surge, but boy that was 45 minutes of pain.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW, look at all those Heat fans still in the arena, waiting by the tunnel for Lebron


Lebron gave Jay-Z's son his headband and his signed shoes because that kid hasnt already had and will have a good enough life as it is :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> "We fell in love in a hopeless place"
> 
> Nets arena DJ trolling their own team?


Takes after their bandwagon fans. :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How do I miss that 4th quarter, what a failure I am


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you think Lebron's big rest in the 4th had something to do with his performance?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron was only able to score those 17 points in a row at the end because of a pep talk Dwyane gave him, just so you know, doctordrizzay.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Mavros_01 said:


> Do you think Lebron's big rest in the 4th had something to do with his performance?


It might have. Although, on the realgm board a poster did a little research on Bron's 4th qtrs this year that came to opposite conclusion. 

When he sits to start the 4th, he's really passive looking for his own shot upon return....also, the longer he sits the more passive gets.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bulls lose to Wizards, first seed is still in play lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bulls losing makes that one we gave away to them even more annoying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They were without Rose and Deng but that's still a real bad loss.

CJ Watson missed a game tying 3 at the buzzer...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

How many games back are we to get the first seed?

Although, I'm not sure if I want the first seed. Getting Philly and letting Boston and bulls duke it out sounds better than having home court advantage over the bulls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well thank **** for that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> How many games back are we to get the first seed?
> 
> Although, I'm not sure if I want the first seed. Getting Philly and letting Boston and bulls duke it out sounds better than having home court advantage over the bulls.


2 back in the loss column and we play them on Thursday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After the game, Lebron called Cole over to introduce him to Jay-Z. Pretty cool move by Lebron..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, almost looks like LeBron confused the kid for his equipment manager. Thought he was going to give him the whole damn uniform. By the way, that kid isn't his son. No idea who he is, but Hova's first (known) child is Blue Ivy Carter, who was born recently.



tone wone said:


> It might have. Although, on the realgm board a poster did a little research on Bron's 4th qtrs this year that came to opposite conclusion.
> 
> When he sits to start the 4th, he's really passive looking for his own shot upon return....also, the longer he sits the more passive gets.


Thought I've noticed this too, which is why I always lose hope when he gets a lot of 4th quarter rest in a still-in-reach game.



PoetLaureate said:


> Bulls lose to Wizards, first seed is still in play lol


If we played half-decently post-AS break they'd be looking up at us. Hell, if Watson misses that tying 3 like the easier one he missed tonight to tie it, we'd be 1 and a half games back. Tons of games I can look back on and think about a silly mistake, bad bounce, etc. that would drastically change the outlook right now.

I'm more worried about our defense and setting a solid rotation than I am standings right now, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, for those hoping to see the first Heat player win an MVP, OKC lost tonight, too. More importantly, up to the last minute (when I stopped watching because the Clip-show was up 15), no Thunderian other than Ibaka had more than one FG in the 2nd half. So, on a night when LeBron looked every bit the MVP, particularly in ways that counterpoint detractor's critiques, Durant went a rubbery, floppy one.



> Ben Maller ‏ @benmaller
> 
> Clippers defense holds NBA's No. 2 offense (Thunder) to just 25 total points in 24 minute second half. #Playoffs


10 more points than LeBron's final 3 minutes.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

should we just called him LeGod now? not even joking.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm very curious to know what lebron told green. He looks like he was really listening hard.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm very curious to know what lebron told green. He looks like he was really listening hard.


probably said he wanted to recruit him. Lebron really lit up the arena...all the fans shouting MVP, talking to green, Grabbing Cole to meet Jay-Z, Giving the random kid his outfit and shoes...etc


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably the same stuff he tells every young player who looks promising. "I like your game." "Keep working hard." "You'll be really good." "Wear sandals in the shower."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sheesh...totally forgot they were without Gerald Wallace, too. Williams, Lopez, Wallace, and Farmar. But, hey, if they had all those guys the entire season (and Gerald Green) they'd be a much better team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, sounded like a home game..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, that is so sad. I remember when we had those playoff series against the Nets and I always had respect for how much the Nets fans supported their team. What happened?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, sounded like a home game..


This is the first time since Lebron was on cleveland that he heard cheers like this. Its pretty remarkable Lebron was so hated last year and now he got NJ chanting MVP. His Polarizing is bigger than any athlete...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, sounded like a home game..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^that has to be from right after we won the division up there? You heard those chants on TV.


myst said:


> Wow, that is so sad. I remember when we had those playoff series against the Nets and I always had respect for how much the Nets fans supported their team. What happened?


Remember all the Nets fans on this forum a few years ago? Those were pretty fun times. Dont remember that team ever being supported much outside of forums though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^that has to be from right after we won the division up there? You heard those chants on TV.
> 
> 
> Remember all the Nets fans on this forum a few years ago? Those were pretty fun times. Dont remember that team ever being supported much outside of forums though.


Ha...I'm probably still banned from the Nets forum for those days


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

They annoyed the shit out of me.
Magic and Nets fans have been anti Heat and Raptors for the past 5 years or so, so I always got heat from them even when I used to cheer for both teams.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^that has to be from right after we won the division up there? You heard those chants on TV.


Yeah. I find it funny considering how much they like to call S.FLorida Jets south.


----------

